
Android Developers Blog: Announcing Android 2.0 support in the SDK - Technophilis
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2009/10/announcing-android-20-support-in-sdk.html
======
joeythibault
I've got a mytouch. I think android is going to be huge. Time will tell, but
I'm betting that it will become the sole "iphone competition" (though it will
be codified in 100s of phones, not just 2)

